# Sony Ericsson Z710i and iSync



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

Just renewed my agreement with Fido and for my trouble was given a SE Z710i. Wonderful but it doesn't work with iSync and although I could live without it having that feature would be a nice.

My question is... does Apple add new phones to it's iSync list on a regular basis or should I just go and buy the plugin I need now? I'm in no rush, but if iSync has become one of those forgotten apps, I'll make the purchase.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

If you're in no rush, I'd hold out for any updates to iSync when Mac OS X v. 10.5 "Leopard" is released. Apple promised its release in October.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey 
Actually i have that exact setup and got it to work no problem. Everything syncs, it's fantastic. Just try this. mobile.feisar.com - Sony Ericsson Phone Plugins for iSync v2.4 K530, K530i, T650i, T650, S500, S500i, K310, K310i, K320, K320i, K510, K510i, K550, K550i, K618, K618i, K810, K810i, W830, W300, W300i, W610, W610i, W700, W700i, Z310, Z310i, W200, W200i,

Cheers. 
- Adam


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the advice. I'll wait till October and see what Apple has to offer.


----------



## bierman (Nov 2, 2007)

*Feisar & 10.5*

Feisar has just said on their website that the Address Book sync doesn't work anymore with 10.5

Anyone have any more info on this?


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

bierman said:


> Feisar has just said on their website that the Address Book sync doesn't work anymore with 10.5
> 
> Anyone have any more info on this?


Works fine for me. I have an ericsson 580i, and my address book synched fine last time I did a sync.


----------



## powz (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry for the noobish question, but I'm thinking of buying the Ericsson w580 or w810. I'm worried about the lack of iTunes syncing, since I'll be replacing my iPod with one of these phones. Is there some other plug-in solution? Or will I have to replace iTunes with Sony's music software/manually drag files onto the phone? Thanks all!


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

powz said:


> Sorry for the noobish question, but I'm thinking of buying the Ericsson w580 or w810. I'm worried about the lack of iTunes syncing, since I'll be replacing my iPod with one of these phones. Is there some other plug-in solution? Or will I have to replace iTunes with Sony's music software/manually drag files onto the phone? Thanks all!


I have this phone(W 810i) and it has been a bit of pain to get tunes onto it.
First there is NO mac software offered for it by Sony. Secondly you can't just drag and drop files manually onto the phone because there is something inherent in the Mac OS that adds things to the file names which makes them unreadable by the phone. The only thing that worked for me was sending them via bluetooth albeit it extremely slow at only 40k/sec. I have tried using the windoze software in Parallels and that worked although it was even slower than bluetooth! I think this phone is USB 1.1 only???
Also ringtones will only work if they have DRM, meaning that you can't use just any tune out of your library as a ringer. (this can be defeated by unbranding your phone or downloading software from Sony that adds the DRM for you to your tunes)
Word of advice- this phone could NEVER replace an iPod in my opinion. The music playing software could never hold a candle to the interface of the iPod. Lack of gapless playback and track scrubbing made me never want to get rid of my iPod.
There are SOME positives to this phone though LOL. It does playback AAC (non DRM) and the FM radio is a nice touch. It also takes great pictures and syncs with iPhoto and Apple's address book and iCal. Also reception is a heck of a lot better than my old Razr.

Hope this info helps!


----------



## powz (Apr 25, 2007)

> I have this phone(W 810i) and it has been a bit of pain to get tunes onto it.
> First there is NO mac software offered for it by Sony. Secondly you can't just drag and drop files manually onto the phone because there is something inherent in the Mac OS that adds things to the file names which makes them unreadable by the phone. The only thing that worked for me was sending them via bluetooth albeit it extremely slow at only 40k/sec. I have tried using the windoze software in Parallels and that worked although it was even slower than bluetooth! I think this phone is USB 1.1 only???
> Also ringtones will only work if they have DRM, meaning that you can't use just any tune out of your library as a ringer. (this can be defeated by unbranding your phone or downloading software from Sony that adds the DRM for you to your tunes)
> Word of advice- this phone could NEVER replace an iPod in my opinion. The music playing software could never hold a candle to the interface of the iPod. Lack of gapless playback and track scrubbing made me never want to get rid of my iPod.
> ...


Thanks so much for the info! That sounds a bit like a nightmare. After asking this question I did a bit of research and found a couple of programs that help sync iTunes on a Mac with some Ericsson phones, though neither work with Leopard yet. In case you weren't aware of them, they're called "iTuneMyWalkman" and "SyncTunes". I think they're both available on Mac OS X Software Updates and Mac OS X Downloads - VersionTracker But I guess you still can't beat the iPod usability, though.


----------

